# Is seagm.com legitimate?



## Wellington2k (May 19, 2016)

I've been looking to buy Japanese PSN cards for cheap, and this is the cheapest place I found: https://www.seagm.com/playstation-network-card-psn-japan

I'd just like to know if you've purchased from seagm.com before, and if it was a good experience.
Thanks!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 19, 2016)

Accoding to trustpilot, they're ok. 

https://www.trustpilot.com/review/seagm.com


----------



## endoverend (May 19, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Accoding to trustpilot, they're ok.
> 
> https://www.trustpilot.com/review/seagm.com


I'd be a little more cautious of the site. A lot of those positive reviews sound horribly faked.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 20, 2016)

If you google pretty much exactly what you wrote in the title, you find your answer more or less.

Though I usually use "legit"

There's some forum thread from 2015 where people said it was fine. Only thing I looked at really.


----------

